# Estação Bragança (Bairro S.Tiago) - Oregon Scientific WMR100



## Brigantia (15 Dez 2007 às 13:33)

Aqui ficam as fotos da minha nova estação...











Aquele prédio é um problema, mas quanto a isso não posso fazer nada


----------



## Fil (15 Dez 2007 às 14:10)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*

Muito bom, Bragança já tem estações por todo o lado! 

Brigantia, tens que tratar de meter um abrigo no sensor porque as tuas máximas estão demasiado altas devido ao sol. E agora no inverno nem se nota muito, mas no verão prepara-te para ter máximas de mais de 40ºC.

Zoelae13, em que zona fica a tua estação que já me esqueci?


----------



## João Soares (15 Dez 2007 às 14:19)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



Brigantia disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos da minha nova estação...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Onde e que compras-te a estaçao??


----------



## Brigantia (15 Dez 2007 às 14:31)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



JPS Gaia disse:


> Onde e que compras-te a estaçao??



Esta veio de Barcelona mas estas WMR100 estão à venda por todo lado. No teu caso podes passar no Media Markt do Parque Nascente que também tinha estas estações.




Fil disse:


> Brigantia, tens que tratar de meter um abrigo no sensor porque as tuas máximas estão demasiado altas devido ao sol. E agora no inverno nem se nota muito, mas no verão prepara-te para ter máximas de mais de 40ºC.



De facto o problema tem sido com as máximas. O sensor está mesmo debaixo do anemometro e sempre pensei que o abrigo que a estação trás fosse suficiente mas pelos vistos não.Não sei se posso meter um abrigo á volta daquele?!


----------



## Minho (15 Dez 2007 às 15:44)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*

Mas que festança de estações!!!!

Parabéns a todos os felizes contemplados e para os outros não se esqueçam de enviar a carta para o Pai Natal que ainda vai a tempo (pelo menos no Media Markt ainda havia muitas )


----------



## zehelmer (3 Out 2008 às 00:52)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



Minho disse:


> Mas que festança de estações!!!!
> 
> Parabéns a todos os felizes contemplados e para os outros não se esqueçam de enviar a carta para o Pai Natal que ainda vai a tempo (pelo menos no Media Markt ainda havia muitas )



E quanto custa????

Há 2 meses (Agosto 2008) já não havia disso lá... nem por aí perto :-(

Alguma sugestão?

Obº

zé / Ovar


----------



## Minho (3 Out 2008 às 20:09)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



zehelmer disse:


> E quanto custa????
> 
> Há 2 meses (Agosto 2008) já não havia disso lá... nem por aí perto :-(
> 
> ...



Não sei. Este post já tem quase um ano. Não tenho passado muito pelo Media Markt.


----------



## Weatherman (7 Out 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: A tua Estação Meteorológica*



zehelmer disse:


> E quanto custa????
> 
> Há 2 meses (Agosto 2008) já não havia disso lá... nem por aí perto :-(
> 
> ...



No media market de Aveiro ainda tem uma
Preço na ordem dos 24...e qualquer coisa euros


----------

